# Rods Made In The U.S.A



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

I was looking through the rods at Academy the other day and it seemed like every one i looked at was made in China. i want to find a rod (Under $100) that is made anywhere in the U.S., and if it is made in Texas, Even better! Again, not trying to break the bank on a rod, as the reel is not a high end reel. 

I was going to wait for the Rod Riot at Academy but the whole Made In China turned me away.

Any Leads?

Thanks


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Not available period for under $100.00...................DC


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I thought i saw a falcon boocoo for $129, it says made in the USA. Closest ive seen to $100. Feels like a decent stick. A little stiff though


-mac-


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah pretty sure the only 'off the shelf' rods made in USA are Falcon.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Coastal*

I bought a Falcon Coastal it was 90 something.00 I have a Allstar titanium and I will not even look at it anymore.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The ttf gundog rods are worth a look. I have the older ttf rods and they still catch good fish. I can rod a 28" red into the boat with no problem...just sayin


-mac-


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Falcon for sure ,,I need to check out the Gundog if its Made here I will be walking out with one if it feels right


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i have a few brand new falcon xg lowrider rods that i never used pm me if your interested.


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

For people like me that are watching their $$ (all of my money is going into my boat restoration) there is Castaway. They are made just north of Houston and are a decent rod. They aren't American Rodsmith or Loomis, but they're decent rods for the price.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

falcon HD should be close to $70.00. Falcon original should be close to $90.00. I have the original, very nice rod.


----------



## SeriousTackle (Sep 29, 2011)

falcon would be the only one it will be close to your price range..lamiglas and st. croix are made in the US but pretty pricey.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know if their rods are built in the US or not, but Titeline rods out of Cypress are very good rods for right around $100. Check and see if they are at the Boat Show. That is where I met the owner Kim Smith at last years show.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

bullrat_38 said:


> I was looking through the rods at Academy the other day and it seemed like every one i looked at was made in China. i want to find a rod (Under $100) that is made anywhere in the U.S., and if it is made in Texas, Even better! Again, not trying to break the bank on a rod, as the reel is not a high end reel.
> 
> I was going to wait for the Rod Riot at Academy but the whole Made In China turned me away.
> 
> ...


Assembled in the USA? Yes. All components manufactured and assembled in the USA? Zero. None. Not a one.

It's a global economy. Virtually everything you buy has globally scourced components. Those chinamens got to eat, too, ya know!


----------



## BTFishing (Dec 2, 2011)

I saw some stick-em rods for around $80... I think they are local, but not sure if the components are.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

*Rod made in the U.S.A.*

I have for sale one new ALL STAR TITANIUM,TELESCOPIC,CASTING ROD 8' made in HOUSTON(not in China!!!) before ALL STAR was own by SHAKESPEARE.

I don't fish with casting rod,just with long(3' to 19'7")spinning rods ,fishing with artificials on the bank.

Price $90 pick up in HOUSTON,or pay $15 S&H.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

FLAT FISHY said:


> Falcon for sure ,,I need to check out the Gundog if its Made here I will be walking out with one if it feels right


Its MIC as well but theyre good sticks. I like the 6'9" i think ita callsd a gunners up

-mac-


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I've heard a lot about these TFO rods. Company is based out of Dallas and if I'm not mistaken made in the USA. Either way $100 is a hell of a deal for a rod made with a G. Loomis blank. As others said though, virtually no company makes a rod where every component is made in the US. Here's the link to the TFO rod

http://www.tforods.com/garys-signature-series.html


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 11, 2011)

Falcon coastal, great rod


----------



## Greatfish11 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a Falcon HD. Just bought it for $70.00. So far so good


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

All these rods mentioned above, The Rod Blanks and components are from China, They are only assembled in USA.There are no Rods made in the USA for under 200 buck Period!!!!!


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

southpaw said:


> I've heard a lot about these TFO rods. Company is based out of Dallas and if I'm not mistaken made in the USA. Either way $100 is a hell of a deal for a rod made with a G. Loomis blank. As others said though, virtually no company makes a rod where every component is made in the US. Here's the link to the TFO rod
> 
> http://www.tforods.com/garys-signature-series.html


TFO rods are made in Korea, and they are not Gary Loomis blanks. But he is an advisor, and they are Gary approved rods. St Croix and Falcon will be your best bet for finding one under 100 bucks, and still made in the US. Buy them while you can, they will soon follow the same trend as the others.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

In my opinion it's better to buy a higher end rod and put a little cheaper real on it. The rod is what lets you feel the bite and set the hook, you can get a H20 reel that will do just fine for fifty bucks but you can't get a great rod for that price usually. Getting a custom made rod is the only way to go in my opinion. For between 150 and 200 bucks you can get a really light and super sensitive rod for that money that will blow away anything you find on the shelves at academy minus the Waterloo rods that they are fixing to start carrying. I highly suggest you save up a little money and get a custom made rod, I think you will be surprised at how good a custom rod can be. I can build a rod that is under 3 oz when completely finished for under 200 bucks, good luck finding a rod that good from another rod maker for less than 300. I just bought a St. Croix blank that is 6'6" and weighs 1.3 oz and it is the best rod/blank I have ever held in my hands and I am blown away at how light and sensitive this blank is. A rod that lets you feel all of the subtle bites of fish when they are not slamming the lures can make you a better fisherman just because you are able to feel the subtle bumps that fish are usually giving this time of year.


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow thanks for all the information! I got an H2o Mettle on black friday for $25 and so i was looking to get a decent cheaper rod to equip the Mettle with. After reading all these, i beleive i am going to start updating my rod fleet with some custom made rods. I enjoy supporting the local business more-so than the Mass producing crowd. I just informed the wife of this so hopefully christmas and Birthdays will consist of some nice new custom rods! Thanks again for everyones input!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

most if not all of the componets to build a rod come from overseas. might be assembeld in the usa.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Seriously, you spend 25 dollars for a reel and want to put a 250 rod on it. Buy only American made products, I guess you can throw that mettle back cause Im sure that's made or components are made in China. Mine as well stop shopping at Academy while you are at it.


----------



## manuel9622 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Falcon HD*

I to am stuck on buying nothing but stuff that is Made in the USA. It is so hard. Those Falcon HD rods are made in china, just look at the butt end of the rod and the little sticker says made in china. I was at Academy today and verified it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

TheSamarai said:


> Seriously, you spend 25 dollars for a reel and want to put a 250 rod on it. Buy only American made products, I guess you can throw that mettle back cause Im sure that's made or components are made in China. Mine as well stop shopping at Academy while you are at it.


Easy Killer, that reel may be 25 bucks but it has 10 bearings in it and casts like a dream, they aren't very corrosion resistant but that's where the Lifetime Warranty comes in handy. Plus the rod is what makes all the difference in the world. Would you rather have a Shimano Calais on an ugly stick or a H2O reel on a custom ultra sensitive rod. I'll take the latter every day of the week. I think he meant that he'd like to get a rod assembled in the USA and most rods at academy aren't. You have to pay a little more to get a rod assembled in the USA which are mainly higher end semi custom or custom rods.


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

I find it very amusing that the same group of people who fall over themselves for the latest Shimano reel or MirrOlure Paul Brown Corky (all which are made over seas) cannot fathom buying a rod made in the same location. To each their own I guess.... carry on!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.hhfishingrods.com/
Josh makes some excellent rods. I believe he also has a few around the $100 mark in addition to his high end stuff. Super rod builder.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Next time you go look at buying simms fishing gear look at the tag as well. MIC!


-mac-


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

*american rodsmiths troutmaster lite*

over your budget 150-170 at the boat show but MUCH better than any of the rods mentioned imo


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

The Mettle is my freshwater/#3 real. I have a old school curado and an Okuma(wont buy another Okuma). For $25, and the good reviews on the Mettle, i figured it was a nice addition to my inventory. i would go out on a limb and assume noone here makes custom reels or not too many reels are made in the USA. I have maybe 20 corky's, but they were all made Pre-mirrolure. Anyway, I am wanting to support local business more-so than foreign so i figured the rod is where its at. I just purchased a big spool of Fins braid which is made in the US. an excerpt from their website:

*OUR PHILOSOPHY

*AMERICAN COMPANY

MADE WITH AMERICAN PRODUCTS

BRAID IN THE U.S.A

SO i try to buy american when i can. Atleast by getting a rod assembled in the US, and even better, Locally, i am supporting local business.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

bullrat_38 said:


> The Mettle is my freshwater/#3 real. I have a old school curado and an Okuma(wont buy another Okuma). For $25, and the good reviews on the Mettle, i figured it was a nice addition to my inventory. i would go out on a limb and assume noone here makes custom reels or not too many reels are made in the USA. I have maybe 20 corky's, but they were all made Pre-mirrolure. Anyway, I am wanting to support local business more-so than foreign so i figured the rod is where its at. I just purchased a big spool of Fins braid which is made in the US. an excerpt from their website:
> 
> *OUR PHILOSOPHY*
> 
> ...


If you want it made here give me a call we can get you going on a custom starting at around $150 and up. ............................DC


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

I've bought 2 "St. Croix Mojo Bass" rods for <$100 off eBay & I'm pretty sure still made in USA.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

jigfisher said:


> I've bought 2 "St. Croix Mojo Bass" rods for <$100 off eBay & I'm pretty sure still made in USA.


They are mostly Made In Mexico now.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Funny, I can't find where MHX blanks are made? Does anyone know? I know it's assembled in Hewitt, Texas.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Silverfox1 said:


> They are mostly Made In Mexico now.


sad3sm Now you've done it ................................LOL DC


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> Funny, I can't find where MHX blanks are made? Does anyone know? I know it's assembled in Hewitt, Texas.


Shameless..........................:spineyes: lol DC


----------



## AsianAngler (May 26, 2004)

Tailshot said:


> Assembled in the USA? Yes. All components manufactured and assembled in the USA? Zero. None. Not a one.
> 
> It's a global economy. Virtually everything you buy has globally scourced components. Those chinamens got to eat, too, ya know!


oops... and there she goes.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Rogue Rods*

Very nice rods, and made in USA. I have several $125. Nice folks
http://www.roguerods.com/


----------

